# Malt



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Bistro style cafe, Great coffee with competition Barista 5 days a week.

Sell single origins and Specialty coffee.

Drop in for a bite and for some off that sweet caffeinated nectar!

More...


----------

